# Mass Effect 3



## Phantom (Mar 2, 2012)

Holy shite it comes out soon. SO SOON. Must get. 

I am... nervous... about the multiplayer though. I think it's either a really good idea or a really really bad one. 

So excited. I think I am more eager for this game than I was for _SKYRIM_!


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 3, 2012)

Phantom said:


> I am... nervous... about the multiplayer though. I think it's either a really good idea or a really really bad one.


hint: the first one, it's pretty rad


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2012)

I haven't seen anything on it, I know that some gameplay was released, was multiplayer among that?


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Mar 3, 2012)

Indeed it was, and I happen to find it pretty awesome.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 3, 2012)

Damn me in not having online stuffs. (I haven't been on XBOX LIVE in years)

I will have to see for myself on it though.


----------



## Byrus (Mar 4, 2012)

Yessss, it's on PS3. I've always wanted to try this. Now, just need to get some spare cash. :D (I should probably go for ME2 first though)


----------



## Phantom (Mar 10, 2012)

So it's out, and I beat it. 

Not very happy with some things. 



Spoiler



The ending choices made me sad inside. You're screwed any way you choose and the paragon option is to sacrifice yourself, destroy not only the Reapers, but the Relays AND every form of synthetics EVER? So not only do I have to sacrifice me, but TWO entire SPECIES? REALLY? On top of it you destroy the Relays and most technology. Yeah, Phantom not happy. 

Plus I'm sad because I lost Mordin, Thane, and Miranda when I really didn't need to. Plus the ending with the Normandy crashed, yeah NO ONE came out of it. Why was Joker in a Relay anyway? Was he running away from the battle? WTF? Apparently if you have full military strength Joker and your two ending companions make it out of the Normandy after the crash, but since I didn't have FULL military I got no one? I was pretty damn close too.

And _forced_ multiplayer? Really? That SUCKS because I have no internet connection at home and I can't even _use_ it. 

/rant


 
Also if a mod wants to move this to Video Games I'd heart you long time; I was stupid.


----------

